# Hancock Co.



## young gunna (May 26, 2009)

1475ac QDM Club in Hancock is looking for 5 more members because we just picked up another 300ac.This will make us have over1200ac. Dues are 550.00 per year. Food plots, shooting houses, and every kind of land you can hunt. WWW.Buckwildhc.com. Contact Corey or Theron. numbers are on site.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2009)

Any color of people welcomed???


----------



## Les Miles (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal. How has the hunting been the last few years?


----------



## young gunna (May 26, 2009)

Hunting has been very good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any color of people welcomed???



Hey young Gunna, you never answered my question???  Black only hunting club???


----------



## bowfish71 (May 26, 2009)

Thats what I got off of the website Quack.  I dont know tho


----------



## GAX (May 26, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any color of people welcomed???



X2... can anyone join?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 26, 2009)

I couldn't get the page to load need more info Is this an exclusive club


----------



## GAX (May 27, 2009)

young gunna said:


> 916ac QDM Club in Hancock is looking for 5 more members. Dues are 550.00 per year. Food plots, shooting houses, and every kind of land you can hunt. WWW.Buckwildhc.com. Contact Corey only! old Vp is gone. number is on site.


PM sent...


----------



## matthewsman (May 27, 2009)

*I can't speak for Corey*

But from what I can tell of him,anybody would be welcome to hunt with him...Or join his club...

He's a heck of a guy and a great 3-d archer to boot....



I think the guys who have a problem with the club would do better to ask themselves would they be comfortable hunting with a group of black guys,rather than would those guys welcome them..He's a stand-up guy and if his club members are like him,anyone would have fun in that club.

I'm sure if you had the $$ and the desire to hunt Hancock Co. you'd be in the club too...


----------



## South Man (May 27, 2009)

I sent you a pm. thanks


----------



## young gunna (May 28, 2009)

All Pms returned Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2009)

young gunna said:


> It aint that serious Quack. Calm down a lil bit. Its all good man.



My apologies to Gunna, and Matthewsman, Gunna has assured me thru a PM that ALL races are welcome to join their hunting club.  Thanks for clearing that up!!  No hard feelings here.


----------



## young gunna (May 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## swamp (Jun 1, 2009)

Corey, 

Enjoyed the look around, land was nice! Cant wait!!!


----------



## young gunna (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks to swamp and the gang for coming thru. A great group of guys! Glad to have yall aboard! Lets go get em!


----------



## young gunna (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## young gunna (Jun 15, 2009)

Acerage jumped to 975ac. Have been offered 400 more.... So may have room for 5 more guys.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 5, 2009)

TTT Can use 5 more.


----------



## gatorbait26 (Apr 24, 2010)

you still looking for more members...i know me and my wife and two cousins are looking for a hunt club to join...whats the acreage, price and how much for wives...thanks


----------



## young gunna (Apr 26, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi cory thats a great looking web page looks like a really good club


----------



## young gunna (May 3, 2010)

Thanks man we work real hard. And the guys are the best!


----------



## young gunna (May 18, 2010)

Were going  hard on the food plots around here! Take a look.


----------



## young gunna (Jun 1, 2010)

.......


----------



## young gunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Just picked up 320 more acres. Will Take 5 more members.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## young gunna (Jul 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## young gunna (Jul 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 1, 2011)

*Gunna*

How far is that from Madison? Also do you want to team up on the GON Challenge?


----------



## young gunna (Aug 9, 2011)

Can take 4 more members. Will be touring new land saturday.


----------



## swamp (Aug 16, 2011)

New land is awesome another 261 acres, close to 2000 acres!


----------



## young gunna (Aug 22, 2011)

3 more slots left.


----------



## Deebo J (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys this is a great club! Great Camp amazing land and even better guys!


----------



## young gunna (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks we work very hard and are real close! Everyone sees the vision. Couple more slots left..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 5, 2011)

How many acres..about 3,000? Nice Pics..Free Bump for a good guy!


----------



## young gunna (Oct 8, 2011)

We have 3 extra spots  cmon hunt in a nice club!


----------



## young gunna (Oct 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## REDNECK1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sent you a couple of pm's did you get them?


----------



## Darrenmd (Oct 25, 2011)

What is the hog population like?


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 25, 2011)

where at in hancock? interrested!


----------



## young gunna (Oct 26, 2011)

North Hancock


----------



## Realtree Ga (Oct 29, 2011)

Any limit restrictions?  How many members to date?


----------



## young gunna (Aug 30, 2012)

Almost hunting time!


----------

